# Сказ Доктора Ступина о заболевшем богатыре и камне выбора с надписью "Операция"



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2011)

*("Сказ о богатыре..." выделен модератором в отдельную тему ввиду частой посещаемости)*

Пришло время для моего любимого опуса:

Условно, при царе батюшке спины то же болели, и вот так же с грыжами мучились месяцами. Организм борется и без врачебной помощи и хоть как-то, но приспосабливается, сперва ходят, согнувшись, потом скривившись, потом кое-как выпрямляются, 2-6 месяцев и глядишь бегает бочком вперёд, ну ногой пришлепывает, ну фамилия у наследников будет КРИВОбоковы или ЛЕГКОступовы, или БОЛЬшуновы, от слова БОЛЬ!
Большинство выздоравливали, приспосабливались и жили.

Правда, думаю и сейчас, по деревням российским, так и выздоравливают.

И у вас как-то уложится, вот вчера пациентка (9мм) позвонила с радостью:
- доктор, как вы и сказали, прошло 3 месяца и полегчало, не зря мы с вами 3 месяца старались! Сегодня хожу, кривая, но могу ходить..

Конечно не зря работали, могло и полгода длиться и полтора, могла и не выпрямиться, могла и нога повиснуть, могла и в штаны писать начать! Но, слава Богу, пронесло! Многих конечно проносит, и с нашей работой их ещё больше и осложнений меньше.
Но работаем-то, как при царе батюшке!
А медицина двигается вперед, развивается, мне бы эту пациентку, да после операции, да объяснить ей, что она первую грыжу заработала по собственной глупости и повторно заработает (и не потому, что операцию сделала, а потому что не сделала выводов и снова стала жить по-прежнему).

Страх перед операциями передался нам от наших родителей, он сформировался в 60-80 годы, когда применялись такие типы операций, что год уходил на восстановление, потому и инвалидность тогда сразу давали (3 группу) на год. Теперь изменилось все и тип операций, и инструментарий, и сроки восстановления, они теперь около 3 месяцев.
А вот сроки восстановления при консервативном лечении не изменились, как был год, так и остался!

Оно, конечно, может и операция не помочь (особенно если перетянуть и запустить), но тут статистика сравнима с попаданием сосульки на голову (в зимних, конечно, странах). Не поможет, так оно, что так кривобокий, что так!
Вот тут и главный минус. Что немцу операция? Не помогло - на тебе социальный пакет (достаточный), а у нас - на тебе инвалидность, это те деньги, что вам на аспирин дают, на большее не хватит. Хорошо если родители живы, те прокормят, а на детей ни какой надежды (либо по возрасту, либо по отношению), трудно решиться именно из-за этого.
И поэтому если вы готовы бороться, то будем бороться, но готовьтесь к долгой и тяжелой борьбе!

Только хочу заметить, инвалидов отказавшихся от операции (когда положено), гораздо больше, чем инвалидов ОТ операции!


----------



## vikos33 (18 Янв 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ......А медицина двигается вперед, развивается....


Медицина раньше, и медицина сейчас - две большие разницы. Из науки о здоровье - превратилась в учение о лечении болезней. Понятно: болезнь поражает весь организм, поэтому бесполезно лечить какую-то одну его часть.
В чудесное исцеление от грыжи, о котором говорят некоторые больные, не верю. Для исцеления нужны - определённые предпосылки. Пытаться излечиться без комплексной  врачебной помощи - авантюрное занятие.


----------



## Роман2102 (16 Апр 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Страх перед операциями передался нам от наших родителей, он сформировался в 60-80 годы, когда применялись такие типы операций, что год уходил на восстановление, потому и инвалидность тогда сразу давали (3 группу) на год.


Слышал что к грыже не со спины пробирались а с живота! Кишки в тазик а вот и позвоночник, раздвигаем позвонки а вот и грыжа. Правда так оно было? Неужто со спины труднее оперировать?


----------



## vbl15 (16 Апр 2013)

Существуют как передние так и задние доступы, и используются они при разных патологиях и разных задачах. К кишкам передний доступ отношения не имеет, в большинстве случаев делается забрюшинно.


----------



## Роман2102 (17 Апр 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> в большинстве случаев делается забрюшинно.


То есть содержимое живота остается на месте? А то мне то же не верится, а басню эту я не от врачей слышал.


----------



## Fedor spb (17 Окт 2013)

Спасибо за опус.


----------



## Mari_nz (28 Ноя 2013)

А мне вот две именитые медсанчасти в нашем городе предлагали только с передним доступом операцию. Сказали, по-другому не делаем... После такой «веселой» картины хоть как захочешь консервативно лечиться)


----------



## La murr (28 Ноя 2013)

*Mari_nz*, существует три способа доступа. Выбор за нейрохирургом - ведь именно он планирует операцию, учитывая то, чего хочет добиться в процессе её выполнения.


----------



## klyuha (28 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ("Сказ о богатыре..."


Доктор, о Прекрасной Даме будет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2013)

Думать надо.
Может вместе напишем.


----------



## Mari_nz (29 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Mari_nz*, существует три способа доступа. Выбор за нейрохирургом - ведь именно он планирует операцию, учитывая то, чего хочет добиться в процессе её выполнения.


Я так поняла, что у нас делают только одним способом. Была на конс. в 2-х мсч, и оба врача меня убеждали, что они делают только так... А на мой вопрос к неврологу из п-ки, где у нас можно сделать высокотехнологичную операцию, она ответила, что это может сказать только гл.нейрохирург области) К нему же на прием я не попала, т.к. необходимость операции отпала (такая околесица, никто ничего не знает)) Не знаю, La murr, как вы вообще выбрали клинику для операции и решились туда обратиться... В европейской части россии это намного проще)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Думать надо.
> Может вместе напишем.


Идея: прекрасная дама + дети, дача, магазины-сумки с продуктами, уборка, и прочие радости жизни.... Ах, да, ещё профессиональный спорт...)


----------



## La murr (29 Ноя 2013)

Mari_nz написал(а):


> Не знаю, La murr, как вы вообще выбрали клинику для операции и решились туда обратиться...


 *Mari_nz*, было дано направление к нейрохирургу. Нейрохирург в республиканской больнице является ведущим специалистом, дающим направление на оказание ВМП. Он даже меня не осматривал. Глядел на снимки и писал заключение для оказания оперативной помощи за пределами республики. На тот момент я самостоятельно уже не могла ходить...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2013)

Mari_nz написал(а):


> Идея: прекрасная дама + дети, дача, магазины-сумки с продуктами, уборка, и прочие радости жизни.... Ах, да, ещё профессиональный спорт...)


Мысль о выборе, а значит выбор между .... дети, дача, магазины-сумки с продуктами, уборка, и прочие радости жизни и ....профессиональный спорт?


----------



## Светлана Сидорина (3 Мар 2014)

> Только хочу заметить, инвалидов отказавшихся от операции (когда положено), гораздо больше, чем инвалидов ОТ операции!



Так вот был в мою бытность"жутко больной спины" доктор Калинин, к которому пришел доктор Ступин по мою спину. И сказал доктор Калинин доктору Ступину:" По што она тебе? Ейную грыжу в10мм ты оторвешь своими манипуляциями" На что доктор Ступин ответил:"Какая разница я ее оторву или ты отрежешь?" И взял он ее в руки своя и не оторвал он ея, а поставил на то место, где положено быть ей.  За что я ему премного благодарная по сей день. А спустя 8 лет ее вообще не обнаружили даже томографом.Так что операция возможно это хорошо, но вера в доктора Ступина оздоравливает уже на пороге его кабинета.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *("Сказ о богатыре..." выделен модератором в отдельную тему ввиду частой посещаемости)*
> 
> Пришло время для моего любимого опуса:
> 
> ...


----------



## sereg (19 Июн 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только хочу заметить, инвалидов отказавшихся от операции (когда положено), гораздо больше, чем инвалидов ОТ операции!


спасибо за ответ на незаданный вопрос


----------



## НаталиМНВ (17 Ноя 2014)

Кстати... о богатырях и лечении.. Недавно по радио услышала такой вот анекдот (извините, цитирую дословно): " У русского человека две болячки: фигня и пипец. Фигня - сама пройдет, а пипец - уже не лечится!"


----------



## Leo46 (28 Мар 2016)

В молодости активно занимался туризмом, то есть тяжелые рюкзаки за спиной, поднимешь с земли сам, изогнувшись и кидаешь 30 кг. на спину. После 30 лет начались первые боли в пояснице. Лечил так: Висел на перекладине, лежал на колючках иногда пил обезболивающие. Были годы когда не беспокоил позвоночник. Но вот к 65 и после появились сильные боли  в пояснице слева и обнаружился коксоартроз левого тазобедренного сустава. Сначала пил лекарства, висел на перекладине, лежал на колючках. Но помогало плохо. В городе открылся центр доктора Бубновского и я оказался там. Мне очень понравилось и очень помогло! Хожу месяцев 5-6 в центр. Остальное время занимаюсь сам, дома. Резинки, тренажер для суставов Долинова - очень нравиться. Занимаюсь через боль, но не усердствую особо. Боли есть постоянно, но вполне терпимо, а иногда бывают дни когда она пропадает. Грыжа практически не напоминает о себе. Чем больше занимаюсь, двигаюсь, меньше нагружаю сустав, тем меньше боли. Очень не хочется делать операцию, особенно после 5.5 часовой после рака. Как вспомню реанимацию и как меня рвало, так вздрогну . А вот мой друг 74 гола и с проблемами в коленях катается на горных лыжах и чувствует себя хорошо. Делаю вывод: Жизнь - движение, правильное движение и поднятие тяжестей. Так что двигайтесь разумно и регулярно. Да, и с коленными суставами тоже есть проблемы, но они потихоньку уменьшаются тоже.


----------



## ОленькаК (26 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мысль о выборе, а значит выбор между .... дети, дача, магазины-сумки с продуктами, уборка, и прочие радости жизни и ....профессиональный спорт?


Еще лопата на даче и сразу после потного труда  душ дачный холодный)И не забудьте про мой 9 без лифта( с сумками)) и велик, на который в сиденье дама свою малюточку запихивает,а после ,,оздоравливающей,, велопрогулки добывает оттуда малютку )


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2016)

ОленькаК написал(а):


> Еще лопата на даче и сразу после потного труда  душ дачный холодный)И не забудьте про мой 9 без лифта( с сумками)) и велик, на который в сиденье дама свою малюточку запихивает,а после ,,оздоравливающей,, велопрогулки добывает оттуда малютку )


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Проще-ЛФК,чем и займусь с завтрашнего дня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Проще-ЛФК,чем и займусь с завтрашнего дня.


Завтра, значит никогда!
Пословица жителей Доминиканской республики.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Завтра, значит никогда!
> Пословица жителей Доминиканской республики.


Согласен на все 100%!


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Сегодня не могу,т.к вечерний прием в пол-ке. Наш кабинет ЛФК принимает сотрудников с 14 до 15 часов.
Завтра обязательно начну. Только со мной никто индивидуально заниматься не будет. Беру коврик или сажусь на стул и ...Шею надо в порядок привести.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Сегодня не могу,т.к вечерний прием в пол-ке. Наш кабинет ЛФК принимает сотрудников с 14 до 15 часов.
> Завтра обязательно начну. Только со мной никто индивидуально заниматься не будет. Беру коврик или сажусь на стул и ...Шею надо в порядок привести.


Очень правильно!
А сегодня на работе? На работе есть стул?


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Сейчас на работе,идет прием.Доктор принимает,а я напротив,на стуле сижу,в монитор гляжу.
 Можно ли какие-то упражнения делать? Правда?

 Делаю незаметно (да на меня и никто не смотрит) наклоны головы вперед-назад,вправо-влево...Правильно?


----------



## Kuchirinka (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Делаю незаметно (да на меня и никто не смотрит)


Доктор-то - какой?
А то, может, пациент подумает, что это Вы ему рекомендации врача иллюстрируете?


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Пациент сидит ко мне спиной,иногда оглядывается. Доктор-эндокринолог.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Пациент сидит ко мне спиной,иногда оглядывается. Доктор-эндокринолог.





Larisca написал(а):


> Делаю незаметно (да на меня и никто не смотрит) наклоны головы вперед-назад,вправо-влево...Правильно?


В туалете можно.


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Можно и в туалете,только туалет общественный,постоянно занят


----------

